# Recommended Books For MBBS First Year



## Hina bangash

Hey everyone! Im selected for mbbs in rawalpindi medical college but im not aware of the books that i need to buy n books that i need for guidence. Please do guide me that which books should i buy n which ones must b used for reference.. Will appreciate alot if rmc seniors guide me??


----------



## mishaz

Well im not an rmc student but can guide you with the books for sure.
For anatomy u'll be needing human anatomy by bd churasia and clinically oriented anatomy by klm.
For biochem mushtaq and lipincott will be enough.harper is a recommended book but u'll be using it mostly in your 2nd year.
And for physiology guyton is the best.
Hope this helps.best of luck.cheers


----------



## thegamerboy09

Yes.
the guide provided above is fine.
But its best for u to ask your
seniors at the university


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

